# Arizona Journeyman License



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.ehow.com/info_7755177_arizona-journeyman-electricians-license-qualifications.html


----------



## FCR1988 (Jul 10, 2011)

That's for contractors. I've been told by numerous people that there are no hours associated with a jman license. But I can't seem to find a license without becoming a contractor.


----------



## aDudeInPhx (Feb 20, 2012)

I haven't heard of a licensed journeyman here. AS FAR AS I KNOW it's an IBEW or IECA classification or certification,,, but not a state certification without being a licensed electrical contractor thru the Az. state registrar of contractors. 

Az registrar of contractors phone number 602 542 1525 give 'em a call on Monday
Website http://www.azroc.gov/


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

All you need here is a drivers licence....unless you ride a bicycle.


Only contractors are licenced here in AZ.


----------



## FCR1988 (Jul 10, 2011)

Damn, thanks for the info. I'm still kind of confused though. So, Intel for example, when one of those Employment agencies are looking for Journeyman they want licensed contractors?


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

You need to understand that employment agencies use boiler plate verbiage. So if the company looking for services can just let the agency use there verbiage or hand them their description of requirements. What this means is they don't know or care what the local requirements are.


----------



## aDudeInPhx (Feb 20, 2012)

FCR1988 said:


> So, Intel for example, when one of those Employment agencies are looking for Journeyman they want licensed contractors?


This employment agency is probably just as happy hiring a plumber claiming to be a journeyman electrician as they are getting a real JW with 35 years experience. They get their money either way. 

Just show up & prove yourself & you should be fine.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

FCR1988 said:


> Damn, thanks for the info. I'm still kind of confused though. So, Intel for example, when one of those Employment agencies are looking for Journeyman they want licensed contractors?


 
Here, _non union_ journeyman means experienced. If you have tools and enough experience to convince someone you are a journeyman, you are.

The union (640) has a 4 year apprenticship program and two levels of journeymen. Residential wireman and journeyman wireman. At least, that's how it was in the olden days. I don't really keep up these days.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

FCR1988 said:


> Damn, thanks for the info. I'm still kind of confused though. So, Intel for example, when one of those Employment agencies are looking for Journeyman they want licensed contractors?


They just want experienced guys 5+ years and out of state license may get you an extra bucks or two. PM me your experience and what not and I can give you a pretty good estimate of what they'll pay you.


----------

